# hunting club shots



## quinn (Aug 15, 2011)

Went down to the new club in Jasper.We got three stands put up in this heat.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice, Love them!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice pics!!! I wonder if the last one is a supervisor or a snitch?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks & sounds like a day well spent!  I really like the high-key B&W of hanging a stand in a hickory!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love em quinn.  I looked at the first one and said yeah, I'm gonna like these.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2011)

Won't be long now!  Nice shootin'.


----------



## leo (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good Quinn, nicely done!!


----------



## carver (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice ones quinn,the hawk is awesome.


----------



## quinn (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!It's only a couple more weeks now!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 19, 2011)

Everytime I see a hawk I want so badly to take its picture but I'm either doing 60 MPH down the road or don't have a camera...
Great shooting.


----------



## quinn (Aug 19, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> Everytime I see a hawk I want so badly to take its picture but I'm either doing 60 MPH down the road or don't have a camera...
> Great shooting.



There is a abandon cilo that i pass on the way to hunting club.There was two of them flying around it and landing on the ladder.I went and stuck my head in there and there was a couple of huge owls inside.They kinda of skeered megonna go back and climb in and try and get some shots of them!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 22, 2011)

quinn said:


> There is a abandon cilo that i pass on the way to hunting club.There was two of them flying around it and landing on the ladder.I went and stuck my head in there and there was a couple of huge owls inside.They kinda of skeered megonna go back and climb in and try and get some shots of them!



Owls are some spooky creatures anyways. Beautifully strange. That'd be cool pictures too!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 28, 2011)

what part of jasper are yall in?


----------



## quinn (Aug 28, 2011)

onfhunter1 said:


> what part of jasper are yall in?



Off of Juliette Rd.I'm not real familar with the area yet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2011)

cool shagbark hickory tree.


----------

